# 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

weird they pretty much copied the same match last night (and they have the SD lighting and apron) in the dark match. Re-doing the scene or something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wow they actually gave Barrett a win. I guess I can track his losses from this point starting at 0 now. I'll make it to about 300 before I have to do another reset.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

What the heck is this? Weeks in advance?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

they having Del Rio do what Cena did and pick his opponent for SummerSlam.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A-Ry on commentary? :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Alex Riley working commentary with Cole next week


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

A-Ry commentating on Smackdown? :|


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Striker was right I guess.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett won a match..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

BARRETT WON!?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> they having Del Rio do what Cena did and pick his opponent for SummerSlam.


Seriously? It wouldn't fit his character to pick the guy that already beat him so I'm guessing RVD or Sheamus then?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Seriously? It wouldn't fit his character to pick the guy that already beat him so I'm guessing RVD or Sheamus then?


he picked his buddy Ricardo. So in other words Vickie will screw him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

She's screwing him by making a fatal 4 way for Summerslam. AdR/RVD/Christian/Sheamus. Please, make it happen.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Vickie makes Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton with the winner facing Del Rio at SummerSlam for the World Heavyweight Title.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

probably setting up Christian/ADR and Orton/RVD. My guess.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

PLEASE BE Christian or Van Dam, Orton's the MITB holder for the other belt FFS.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yup, there goes that Christian title shot 

RVD will pin him with the 5-star


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Lol at Orton getting that match. Why him, Sheamus and Christian were in the WWE ladder match I don't know.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Christian better fucking win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'd be shocked if there is a winner in the triple threat match. Something will happen and it'll be a fatal four way at SummerSlam.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

RVD/Christian/Orton? Shit, this is going to rock.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> I'd be shocked if there is a winner in the triple threat match. Something will happen and it'll be a fatal four way at SummerSlam.


Please be right.

Maybe Del Rio hits the ring with a chair, destroys all 3, gets on the mic and says that since nobody won he wont have to face anybody at SummerSlam. Vickie or whoever comes out and changes it.

I am skeptical, but why would they have Christian beat ADR on Raw if they would just beat him in the #1 contenders match and leave him out?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Rhodes Beat Swagger with a Rollup


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Rhodes has been winning a lot of matches lately. It's good to see.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Please be right.
> 
> Maybe Del Rio hits the ring with a chair, destroys all 3, gets on the mic and says that since nobody won he wont have to face anybody at SummerSlam. Vickie or whoever comes out and changes it.
> 
> I am skeptical, but why would they have Christian beat ADR on Raw if they would just beat him in the #1 contenders match and leave him out?


Orton also beat Del Rio last week.

I would love for it to be Christian/Del Rio and Orton/RVD.


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Rhodes has been winning a lot of matches lately. It's good to see.


all it took was face turn


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Sandrone said:


> BARRETT WON!?


I wouldn't get too excited.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why is Orton in this? He already has the RAW briefcase. Wouldn't it make more sense to have Sheamus in the triple threat instead of Orton?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

The winner of the WWE Championship briefcase in a match for the World Title? Is it just me or this is not making any sense?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

No matter which guy wins, or if it's a multiman match, this Summerslam card is SO awesome. The WHC match will be good, the WWE Title match will be great, and Lesnar/Punk speaks for itself.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> The winner of the WWE Championship briefcase in a match for the World Title? Is it just me or this is not making any sense?


Well, you have to remember that the WHC is treated like an IC title now, and it's not that uncommon for a guy to feud for the IC Title before cashing in MITB.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I suppose there's the positive of it makes the WHC look good if Orton can't get that title but can get the WWE Title.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

A-Ry on commentary for Smackdown? 
YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Well, you have to remember that the WHC is treated like an IC title now, and it's not that uncommon for a guy to feud for the IC Title before cashing in MITB.


Actually, it just means that chance of winning both titles or at least challenging for both is possible. Del Rio is the WHC and he was also a choice for Cena last week when he could pick his opponent.

It makes sense for Orton to be able to fight for the WHC. He has the briefcase that guarantees a shot at the WWE Championship, but the #1 contender spot is busy with Bryan being there (although Orton can make himself the challenger any time he wants) so therefore, it's possible for him to go for the other title.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks like Fandango is now CM Punk's personal bitch.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> Actually, it just means that chance of winning both titles or at least challenging for both is possible. Del Rio is the WHC and he was also a choice for Cena last week when he could pick his opponent.
> 
> It makes sense for Orton to be able to fight for the WHC. He has the briefcase that guarantees a shot at the WWE Championship, but the #1 contender spot is busy with Bryan being there (although Orton can make himself the challenger any time he wants) so therefore, it's possible for him to go for the other title.


Wouldn't it hurt him a little bit? I mean, he would lose the title match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Kailtny getting a title shot in her home town (Houston where they are taping tonight) supposedly.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

poor Fandango


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Please be right.
> 
> Maybe Del Rio hits the ring with a chair, destroys all 3, gets on the mic and says that since nobody won he wont have to face anybody at SummerSlam. Vickie or whoever comes out and changes it.
> 
> I am skeptical, but why would they have Christian beat ADR on Raw if they would just beat him in the #1 contenders match and leave him out?


I'm thinking the first part. I called it when I read the spoilers. Rio comes out. Demolishes RVD, Orton and Christian with a chair. He thinks he's slick but Vickie makes it a fatal four way at SummerSlam. No matter what the combination is. The whc match will be awesome. I want Christian tbh. I just watched the Christian/Del Rio ladder match from smackdown. Their number 1 contender's match and their ladder match from extreme rules. My body is ready for another Christian/ADR match.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Hopefully it's not a clean finish. But I have my reservations, we all remember what happened the last time we expected a Christian match to end in a run-in. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

And Punk beats Fandango again by submission. Yep he is definitely Punk's personal bitch


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> Kailtny getting a title shot in her home town (Houston where they are taping tonight) supposedly.


Just like when she faced Eve, huh?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fandango Punk's personal beyotch?

Hm, I wonder why.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Layla might be turning heel according to someone on Twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fandango is a bitch, I just wish Punk didn't have to face the same geek twice. Why couldn't Punk just beat Cesaro and get a much better match out of it?

I guess Orton's getting the shot at Del Rio. Kinda pathetic tbh.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I noticed that tweet too. Probably makes sense although it seems rather odd that there are multiple divas feuds going on atm if that's the case


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fandango is a bitch, I just wish Punk didn't have to face the same geek twice. Why couldn't Punk just beat Cesaro and get a much better match out of it?
> 
> I guess Orton's getting the shot at Del Rio. Kinda pathetic tbh.


Tbh Orton getting the shot is a good thing for the World Heavyweight Championship. If Orton gets the shot, loses but then becomes WWE Champion, while we all know how each title is booked, to the casual fan, that World Heavyweight Title suddenly looks a lot better than it has before.

That being said, I reckon it'll be a Fatal 4 way.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

God I hope RVD wins!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

AJ Lee retained by Submission with help from Layla turning Heel


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



> After the match, Layla turned on Kaitlyn and left with AJ.


Cool stuff, I guess.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



funnyfaces1 said:


> *So Layla might be turning heel according to someone on Twitter.*





JY57 said:


> AJ Lee retained by Submission with help from *Layla turning Heel*




THANK YOU! She would have been a completely, utter less, useless pawn in this AJ/Kaitlyn feud if she spent all this time being Kait's shoulder to cry on for no particular reason, and no payoff with these random friendship appearances. I knew she was supposed to turn heel and feud with Kaitlyn around WM, but those plans were dropped more than likely for the AJ/Kaitlyn feud. Now it looks like those plans are back on schedule.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

woah, Layla turned on Kaitlyn already? i thought she was going after AJ's title first, i guess not


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Big E is about to have two women. Two ain't enough though man he needs five.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Layla turned heel AND left with AJ? Probably innocent, but let a man dream!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Layla heel turn :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dark Church said:


> Big E is about to have two women. Two ain't enough though man he needs five.


one woman for each man boob :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Now AJ and Layla may end up jobbing to JoJo or Mae Young or even a returning Santina for all I care. Maybe the other Divas turn on Kaitlyn and she disappears.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's...it's Christian! Makes sense if you've read the spoilers tbf and noticed his recent booking.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Big E needs five.

Layla's turn doesn't make much sense. I thought she'd be the next one to face AJ for the title.

Can BOTH Christian and Rob Van Dam get the World title match? That'd be sweet. Logic says Christian wins with the roll he's been on lately. He's obviously been built up for something.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian did indeed win. Rolled up Orton for the win after RVD got RKO'd, ADR attacked after the match and i think that's all folks!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bullshit Christian won! I believe it when I see it

EDIT:

He pinned Randy FUCKING Orton?










FUCK YEAH!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

YES. THANk YOU. I don't care if he jobs to Del Rio or not. He deserves it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Would they put the belt on Christian?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY FUCKING GOD MY GOD YES YES YES YEA YES YES YES 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Del Rio vs Christian for the title at Summerslam sounds awesome. They need to give Christian some character development and mic time. They've great chemistry in the ring. I loved their ER 11 match. Christian is not winning the title though.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy fucking shit.... Christian pinned RANDY ORTON to become #1 contender to the WHC at Summerslam.... there's no way I'm not dreaming this....

I can't wait to see Pyro's reaction....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Christian won't win but I'm glad he is getting the big match. I would mark out if he did win though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fuck it's about time he got his....


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian will win.

Del rio has just been a placeholder jobber


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Pleeaaaseeee give Christian some mic time after this airs


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Only issue I have is neither are particularly over. ADR we all know about and Christian hasn't had particularly impressive crowd reactions since coming back. The crowd apparently booed when he won that match! So while the match should be good, will the crowd give a shit?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Del Rio vs Christian for the title at Summerslam sounds awesome. *They need to give Christian some character development and mic time*. They've great chemistry in the ring. I loved their ER 11 match. Christian is not winning the title though.


Come on, man! He's been around for 10+ years.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Not only did Christian win, but when was the last time Christian pinned Orton? I honestly can't remember. Hopefully, Christian gets some mic time as his character development needs to match his booking if anyone is going to believe that he has a shot at beating Del Rio.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

christian will win the title
they need a face champion who also is willing to put someone like sandow over


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I really hope Christian wins the World title. It probably won't happen, but I'm going to hold out some hope.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

He won't win. This is a placeholder match while Ziggler steps away from the title picture long enough to deal with the AJ/Big E situation.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Revil Fox said:


> He won't win. This is a placeholder match while Ziggler steps away from the title picture long enough to deal with the AJ/Big E situation.


I don't even care if he wins. I'm just excited he's in a match for the World Title at the second biggest ppv of the year.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

So they through Ziggler under for Christian? 

I'm happy for Christian and hes really talented but there were numerous instances to give him "one more match" but they choose now? 

Even if you hate Ziggler as a wrestler, you have to admit throwing this potential feud of the year away by not giving it an ending is so backwards.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian will job to Del Rio because Orton is cashing in at Summerslam. Was it reported that Rob and Randy were more over than Chris? By the way is AJ going to use the Divas to injure Kaitlyn until some men like Khali and Hornswoggle humiliate her? Or will it come down to Dolph hitting AJ? I don't want it turn into a domestic violence situation.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> Come on, man! He's been around for 10+ years.


And? His character has been the same for like.. forever. He needs some development. And when I say he needs mic time it's because he never has the opportunity to talk.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> And? His character has been the same for like.. forever. He needs some development. And when I say he needs mic time it's because he has never the opportunity to talk.


The opportunity to talk will serve to remind people why they like him in the first place.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Newsflash:

No shit RVD and Randy Orton got better reaction than Christian.

They're RVD and Randy Orton.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Dafuq is going on these days? My three favorite wrestlers are in the top matches for Summerslam(Bryan, Punk, Christian) Andy Murray won Wimbledon, and my football team just had it's biggest win in 4 decades.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Christian will win...and Orton will cash in minutes after and Win the title at SS screwing Christian over yet again. Yayy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian won the title shot? :mark:

And he pinned *ORTON* to win the match?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



MajinTrunks said:


> I don't even care if he wins. I'm just excited he's in a match for the World Title at the second biggest ppv of the year.


Don't get me wrong; I like Christian and I'm glad he's the one in this match. But they did not "...through Ziggler under for Christian..." like someone said earlier. Ziggler is going to be right back in the WHC picture after he beats Big E. What they SHOULD do is have Ziggler beat Big E at SS, have Del Rio retain, then have Ziggler beat Del Rio at the next PPV only to have Big E come out and attack Ziggler. Big E can be Ziggler's first title defense (after the obligatory Del Rio rematch on Smackdown). Ziggler beats Big E then he has to deal with Sandow. There's your WHC picture for the next four PPVs.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



brandiexoxo said:


> Christian will win...and Orton will cash in minutes after and Win the title at SS screwing Christian over yet again. Yayy
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


wrong briefcase


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Again... I'm just waiting to see Pyro's reaction to Christian pinning Orton to be #1 contender to the WHC. Why? I don't know. But sharing in his fandom of Christian and knowing of his general disinterest in Orton.. it just seems like it should be a markout moment for the guy.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



brandiexoxo said:


> Christian will win...and Orton will cash in minutes after and Win the title at SS screwing Christian over yet again. Yayy
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As I'm sure will have been pointed out a number of times by the time I post this, Orton has the WWE title contract. He can't cash in for the WHC.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm OK with this decision to let Christian challenge for the World Title at SummerSlam. Christian and Del Rio have good in-ring chemistry with each other and history to play off from 2011 when Christian won his first World Title. This should be a good wrestling match no doubt. 

The Ziggler feud will most likely pick back up after SummerSlam for a fall program. I certainly do not see Christian winning the title, but a Ziggler/Christian series of matches later this year is also something I would love to see.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

brandiexoxo said:


> Christian will win...and Orton will cash in minutes after and Win the title at SS screwing Christian over yet again. Yayy
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Orton has the WWE Title briefcase so that can't happen. Sandow could ruin it but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Who would've thought that Christian would actually get his one more match for the WHC in 2013?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The_Jiz said:


> So they through Ziggler under for Christian?
> 
> I'm happy for Christian and hes really talented but there were numerous instances to give him "one more match" but they choose now?
> 
> Even if you hate Ziggler as a wrestler, you have to admit throwing this potential feud of the year away by not giving it an ending is so backwards.


There's still plenty of time with Ziggler. I fully expect Ziggler to go over Langston at SummerSlam and then he'll move up the card. 

Orton is going to be the WWE Champion very soon (likely at SummerSlam) and move over to Raw. RVD is a part timer who will transition between the two shows. Smackdown needs another top face and this move allows Christian to slide into that role. I'd guess that within the next few months, Ziggler will get another title shot.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm actually happy they put Orton in a #1 Contender's match for the WHC. Even with holding the WWE MITB Briefcase it shows he's not too good for the WHC. Orton taking the loss is not a big deal at all. Also, the WHC gets much needed credibility by Orton acknowledging his desire to be both WWE and World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

My prediction is beginning to unfold before my eyes. If Vince has lost his mind, and actually let's Christian win :mark:, then I really think Sandow will cash in on Christian in a few months, while Dolph finishes up with Big E and starts a non-title grudge feud with Del Rio to get his momentum back, then face Sandow at Mania for the belt! I really hope it unfolds this way!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



THANOS said:


> My prediction is beginning to unfold before my eyes. If Vince has lost his mind, and actually let's Christian win :mark:, then I really think Sandow will cash in on Christian in a few months, while Dolph finishes up with Big E and starts a non-title grudge feud with Del Rio to get his momentum back, then face Sandow at Mania for the belt! I really hope it unfolds this way!


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Show starts w/ Del Rio, to name his summerslam challenger. He says Cena was afraid to name him. Del rio teases naming Lesnar, Booker T, then says he is picking a great performer and athlete, who will get his 1st world title shot ... Ricardo Rodriguez. Vickie comes out and says he is trying to disrespect her. Vickie calls Ricardo a jiggly man child (that was kind of funny). Alberto then offers to pick Brooklyn Brawler. Vickie says he is making immature decisions, and she is making him face winner of tonights triple threat w/ RVD, Christian and Randy Orton. The three stand on the ramp and face Alberto, who is not nearly as entertaining w/o Ricardo.
> 
> Up next (matches might air in different order, as we got a graphic for Punk vs Fandango "up next") is Swagger vs Cody Rhodes. Colter starts to say something about how Sam Houston would be disgusted, when Cody starts slugging Swagger and Colter bails. Match is super short, and Cody wins with a sunset flip in about 2 minutes (maybe less).
> 
> ...


since first page is crowded. Another set of detailed spoilers from F4WONline (in b4 AJ Lee & Layla lesbian angle)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

It would be unique if Orton becomes WWE Champion then sets his sights on the World Heavyweight Championship. In over 10 years since the creation of two World Titles no one has ever done this. Especially with Night of Champions coming up that would be an interesting storyline.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> (in b4 AJ Lee & Layla lesbian angle)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It would be unique if Orton becomes WWE Champion then sets his sights on the World Heavyweight Championship. In over 10 years since the creation of two World Titles no one has ever done this. Especially with Night of Champions coming up that would be an interesting storyline.


Yes because Orton Vs. ADR is going to be the top feud in the company.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Yes because Orton Vs. ADR is going to be the top feud in the company.


You can't tolerate it for one night at a PPV like Night of Champions? Orton will need a fresh new feud because if he "steals" the title at Summerslam he will punt Daniel Bryan or John Cena. If he does that they will be out of action for a while. If they don't sell the "punt" I will be pissed. 

Also, why can't it be Christian instead of Del Rio?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You can't tolerate it for one night at a PPV like Night of Champions? Orton will need a fresh new feud because if he "steals" the title at Summerslam he will punt Daniel Bryan or John Cena. If he does that they will be out of action for a while. If they don't sell the "punt" I will be pissed.
> 
> Also, why can't it be Christian instead of Del Rio?


If it was Christian, I'd dig that just for the quality of matches they'd have. But again, not a big enough feud to carry the company.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

AJ-Layla holding hands and skipping away. Something I would see in elementary school playground.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> If it was Christian, I'd dig that just for the quality of matches they'd have. But again, not a big enough feud to carry the company.


But we are not talking about this being a long feud, it would just be for that PPV. Sorta of like how at Cyber Sunday they had the deal with the World Champion vs. ECW Champion vs. WWE Champion. 

I'm just shocked they would put Orton in a #1 Contender's match for the WHC while he's holding the case for the WWE title. Seeing how they have gone out of their way to disregard the WHC every chance they get! :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Randy Orton can't do the punt anymore! Why? Because the WWE wants to avoid concussions so I don't see him doing that.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy shit! now please let Christian promo! >_<


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian has pinned clean in the past 10 days:

The World Heavyweight Champion
The WWE Championship MITB Holder
The World Heavyweight Championship MITB Holder

That is all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

With Del Rio having a real broken rub it's possible Christian will win the title at Summerslam. I can honestly see Orton (WWE Champion) vs. Christian (WHC) at Night of Champions where the App Vote decides who defends the title. That will be a great booking move.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

pretty much 7 matches now (Brock/Punk, Cena/Bryan, Christian/ADR, Ziggler/Langston, Kane/Wyatt, Sandow/Rhodes, & Sheild match) with The Miz hosting the PPV.

somebody is going to be left out (Axel, Sheamus, Swagger/Cesaro, RVD, Orton, Sheamus, Ryback) especially if they do a pre-show Divas match that is rumored to happen.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> With Del Rio having a real broken rub it's possible Christian will win the title at Summerslam. I can honestly see Orton (WWE Champion) vs. Christian (WHC) at Night of Champions where the App Vote decides who defends the title. That will be a great booking move.


What happens to Bryan in this scenario though? Feud with Vince or something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

CHRISTIAN 8*D 8*D 8*D

He'll lose, but I'm happy to see him get the spotlight. (Y) I can't believe he's actually getting strong booking right now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> What happens to Bryan in this scenario though? Feud with Vince or something?


I'm assuming Orton will "punt" him at Summerslam which means he will be out selling his injuries. But then again there is a part of me that thinks Orton "won't" cash in at Summerslam. I have a feeling McMahon will involve himself in the Cena/Bryan match.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Already about to be August and Smackdown continues its high quality programming. Good to see.

:lmao at that Diva's match ending.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm a fan of Christian, but I gotta say he's lucky as fuck if he ends up winning the title again because of Del Rio needing a break


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

AJ and Layla skipping up the ramp together holding hands....OK, think innocent thoughts..innocent thoughts.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

THIS IS A MARK OUT MOMENT I'M MARKING OUT BRO

Consider Summerslam bought. Can't remember the last time I did buy a PPV but I gotta support my three faves Punk, Bryan and especially Christian. Hope ADR and Christian can work their magic again, wouldn't mind seeing this feud extend to NOC.

I'm seriously shocked. Did Vince get amnesia and forget he hates Christian?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. I honestly thought Christian would be directionless til he retires. That's fucking awesome!!


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk, Bryan and Christan all in the top 3 matches. This must be a wet dream for the IWC :lmao.


----------



## bigfire20 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

For Damien Sandow and your expectations for cashing the money in the bank on the champ , impossible
Sandow will Cash after Maina 30 and not before


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Smitson said:


> Punk, Bryan and Christan all in the top 3 matches. This must be a wet dream for the IWC :lmao.


Well I came, anybody else? :woolcock


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> Well I came, anybody else? :woolcock


Yeah but not at that, rather the AJ/Layla stuff which I'm seriously overthinking haha

Btw, where did you get the emoticon of my people? (I'm Welsh )


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Smitson said:


> Punk, Bryan and Christan all in the top 3 matches. This must be a wet dream for the IWC :lmao.


It's not a coincidence Money in the Bank 2011 is considered the best PPV of the PG era.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian getting a WHC match, that's pretty cool. Now, they should give him some mic time to get more over with the crowd, in the case he does, imagine the pop if he wins the WHC at SimmerSlam.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This summer has been great. This will be my first time ever buying back to back PPVs. (MITB / SS) if Christian and Dazzler win, I'll squeal like a bitch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Nice to see Christian getting his shot. He'll lose, but as long as Ziggler takes the belt from Del Rio before Survivor Series, I'll be happy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wade wins a match!? We gonna party. PARTY HARD IN THIS BITCH. 
Ok I know he's still the mid card jobber but this is his first win in months let ne savor it begore he goes back to jobbing.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian n 1 contender


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy crap dude.

Daniel Bryan vs John Cena
CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar

And now:

Alberto Del Rio vs Christian?! 

Yep, SS is going to be amazing.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I never thought I will say this but, Nice world WWE!
Winning a triple threat with Orton and RVD just makes Christian more credible that he ever was in WWE.If there is a guy he can beat in a world title match that is Alberto del Rio.
I enjoyed every match they had and I think this one will be no different.I wouldn't be surprised if Christian wins and then Sandow cashes in.Can't wait for Summerslam!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

LOL at Del Rio saying he'd face Ricardo Rodriguez for the title! : : :


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks like Cody is getting a push, wouldn't surprise me to see him take the briefcase off Sandow.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



> - Next up is the #1 contender match to the World Title. Orton was out first, then Christian, who took the mic and asked if he deserves one more match. The crowd was mixed with boos and cheers. He vowed to become #1 contender. RVD was out next, then Del Rio came out on-stage. He said Ricardo could beat any of the "Three Stooges," then vowed to make the winner tap out at Summerslam. "Whatevs," RVD indicated with a nonchalant reaction.
> 
> (5) Christian beat Randy Orton and RVD at 15:44 to become #1 contender to the World Title at Summerslam. Excellent match with all of the signature moves. Orton hit the RKO on RVD, but Christian backslid him for a quick three. Afterward, Orton and RVD showed respect to Christian.


moments like this makes me think that there is justice in the world


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> pretty much 7 matches now (Brock/Punk, Cena/Bryan, Christian/ADR, Ziggler/Langston, Kane/Wyatt, Sandow/Rhodes, & Sheild match) with The Miz hosting the PPV.
> 
> somebody is going to be left out (Axel, Sheamus, Swagger/Cesaro, RVD, Orton, Sheamus, Ryback) especially if they do a pre-show Divas match that is rumored to happen.



I think they'll go with RVD/Orton too. Can't have them both sit out the 2nd biggest ppv of the year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk vs Fandango again? interesting.
Christian as the #1 contender is interesting too. It seems like WWE is going to push Christian again.
Layla turning heel? It's been rumored for a while, but i'm not that interested.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

AJayla is going to be amazing if it's anything like I'm imagining it will be.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ugh... what's the point of the Punk vs Fandango match? 
It does nothing for either of them - Fandango's not a big enough name to elevate Punk in any way going into his Lesnar match and just losing again (and by instant tap no less) makes him even less credible

Also the WHC scene is getting even worse - Christian's pushing 40 and is very injury prone, there's no way in hell they'll put the belt on him unless it's just for Sandow to cash in and get a reaction for the first time in his life
And they've messed with Christian enough, another joke "reign" would be too much

A returning RVD or Orton possibly unifying the titles would've had much more intrigue and would've created quite the buzz


And I thought WWE was improving...


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy shit. Wade actually won a match!

I hope Layla's heel turn means she gets a new theme, because Insatiable makes me want to smash my tv.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fandango gets to hang in a lengthy match with Punk, of course it elevates him. 


RVD is older than Christian so I don't see your point. They will probably include RVD and Orton in a match against each other. As for title unification, not happening anytime soon. This SD looks good, I don't find many reasons to complain.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Not sure what happens to Orton and RVD but they may well end up in the World Title match, Christian's simply in it to work a temporary program with Del Rio and get some rub to make him look strong when he inevitably drops back into the US/IC Championship scene, but I don't care I'll take it. (Y)

Maybe a REALLY small chance of him winning then getting cashed on by Sandow though, which pretty much goes in line with how he's always been booked. :lmao



Smitson said:


> Punk, Bryan and Christan all in the top 3 matches. This must be a wet dream for the IWC :lmao.


:lmao

Reminds me a lot of MITB 2011, Punk won the WWE Title against Cena, Christian won the World Title against Orton and Bryan won the World Title MITB briefcase. Anyway, WWE has won my money over, gonna be the first PPV I'm ordering since Extreme Rules 2011, can't believe its been that long.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

OH MY FUCKING GOD if Christian and Bryan win the titles. 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like a fun Smackdown. The triple threat should be great. Really hope Christian does win the title! :mark:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

first time in my life i'm gonna hope del rio retains, there are very few wrestlers i can't stand more than him, christian is one of them


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian is clearly just a filler opponent, pretty surprised they went with him over RVD though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

OMG CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

finally Christian got his ONE MORE MATCH!

dude deserves it, he's one of the best wrestlers out there


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

:mark: at the Christian win. Surprised they went with him over RVD, and it's also surprising that Christian gets the pin on Orton. I was hoping for a triple threat for Summerslam between Del Rio/RVD/Christian, but Christian/Del Rio is just as good. And although Christian's just a filler opponent - it's just good to see Christian get that spotlight in a World Title match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Nothing happens on Smackdown. :troll


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

This is a welcomed surprise. There is even a chance Christian might win to transition into Damien Sandow cashing in. Well I am fine with either Christian or Sandow being World Champion by the end of summer.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Punk's promo was good.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Hell yeah.. If booked right and with enough promo time a feud between Christian and Sandow could be pretty fucking entertaining 

#OneMoreMatch


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Barrett Barrage has started...*s......*

Edit: what the hell can't type Sni gger?


----------



## Waters (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why, why is Christian being pushed again? The man is an awful, bland, over the hill, nobody. Don't get me wrong, I loved E&C and Christian was entertaining as a mid card heel back in the day, but in 2013 he is the worst kind of bland, generic, face.

Bland, generic, boring face vs bland, generic, boring heel for the WHC. Yay...


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Or maybe, by having ADR initially choose Ricardo to be his opponent, they're teasing an ADR-Ricardo split. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wade Barret Defeated R Truth. maybe they see something in him after all. since Heels dont usually beat Faces


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I guess those reports of them saving Christian's return until they had something for him to do were correct.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Waters said:


> Why, why is Christian being pushed again? The man is an awful, bland, over the hill, nobody. Don't get me wrong, I loved E&C and Christian was entertaining as a mid card heel back in the day, but in 2013 he is the worst kind of bland, generic, face.
> 
> Bland, generic, boring face vs bland, generic, boring heel for the WHC. Yay...


He's not really being pushed, he's just being built up to be a filler opponent for Del Rio's title reign. 

Christian gets no mic time and character development these days - it's no wonder why he's more bland these days.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

YES! YES! YES! Barrett FINALLY won a match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Happy for Christian. AJ & Layla?? Oh that's nice.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian will accomplish what I thought was impossible. Making me actually want to see an ADR match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

even if he loses (which is likely) just happy he is feuding over the World Heavyweight Championship for "One More Match' instead of tiring feuds over the IC belt or even US belt (don't think he won that yet)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's seems on every show,Vickie gets the most boos


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

turning Layla heel and pairing her with AJ Lee absolutely makes no sense whatsoever!

I love both, but this turn and pairing does not make any sense!

I see Ziggler/Katilyn/Natalya v Langston/AJ Lee/Layla in a 6 person mixed tag match at Summerslam with the Divas Title on the line.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



chrisburr said:


> turning Layla heel and pairing her with AJ Lee absolutely makes no sense whatsoever!
> 
> I love both, but this turn and pairing does not make any sense!
> 
> *I see Ziggler/Katilyn/Natalya v Langston/AJ Lee/Layla in a 6 person mixed tag match at Summerslam with the Divas Title on the line.*


wtf?


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Outlaw91 said:


> moments like this makes me think that there is justice in the world


Well , in Whoville they say - that Vince Mcmahon's small heart grew three sizes that day


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

With ADR trying to name Ricardo as his SUMMERSLAM opponent, who thinks it'll be a matter of time before they end up at loggerheads?

Just sayin'.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Layla pairing up with AJ. I'm sensing a lesbian angle.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn I didn't watch this :

*(3) C.M. Punk beat Fandango (w/Summer Rae) via submission at 11:55. *

11:55 to beat frigging Fandango? Brock gonna destroy Punk :S


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Sandow found his briefcase?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*

I love Christian but there's no way he's winning as Summerslam. What sense would it make for Del Rio to take the belt off Ziggler only to lose it so soon to a vet that doesn't really need it? I doubt all of that was set in motion ultimately just to get the belt on Sandow.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



Brodus Clay said:


> Damn I didn't watch this :
> 
> *(3) C.M. Punk beat Fandango (w/Summer Rae) via submission at 11:55. *
> 
> 11:55 to beat frigging Fandango? Brock gonna destroy Punk :S


it took about that long for orton to beat him and punk never really squashes anyone, he even gave darren young about 10 minutes in the ring with him


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

So, is Alex Riley a commentator for good now? I don't mind it. I've yet to hear his commentary, but it can't be worse then him wrestling. 

Reminds me of when they made Matt Striker a commentator.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am interested for Alex Riley commentary alone.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

No Ziggler? ahwell sod watching this week then


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

God damn that main event was awesome/


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

The main event was fucking awesome. I want to see that again on PPV. Wow. 

Please let Christian win and then have a 3-way at the next PPV. Give them 20 minutes and we'd be in for a treat. 

Holy shit that was awesome.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

El Capitano said:


> No Ziggler? ahwell sod watching this week then


He's there watching Big E backstage on a monitor, that's all for the entire show from him though.

This episode was rather short, with a bucket-load of ads it only went from 3:33pm to 5:15pm. (local time)



> * Booker T comes out and talks about it being Booker T Day in Houston.


Ahhhhh just looked at the spoilers and this didn't air down here, probably explains why it such a short show.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Enforcer said:


> I love Christian but there's no way he's winning as Summerslam. What sense would it make for Del Rio to take the belt off Ziggler only to lose it so soon to a vet that doesn't really need it? I doubt all of that was set in motion ultimately just to get the belt on Sandow.


Sadly you're right. Despite ADR's title reign sucking ass as usual they'll give him a few months until someone like Ziggler or Punk takes it off of him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even think Punk would take the WHC, he always buries it. "You may be World Heavyweight Champion, but that just makes you #1 contender to my title, Best In The World" :ti


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Punk is too good for that worthless piece of shit WWE version of a once prestigious WCW world title. ADR holding World Heavyweight title in 2013 is about as equal in value as Taka Michinoku holding the Light Heavyweight title in 1998.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Punk/Fandangoo atm.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 7/31 Main Event + 8/2 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Enforcer said:


> I love Christian but there's no way he's winning as Summerslam. What sense would it make for Del Rio to take the belt off Ziggler only to lose it so soon to a *vet that doesn't really need it?* I doubt all of that was set in motion ultimately just to get the belt on Sandow.


Christian deserves a decent reign with the title.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, imo Fandango/Punk was surprisingly a very good TV match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought Smackdown was overall really quite good this week.

I actually enjoyed Del Rio tonight more than I have done in weeks. The opening promo was really good, and I think him and Vickie have a lot of on screen chemistry. His attack on Christian after the match was really well done too. Speaking of the triple threat, it was really great. Some of the counters were amazing, especially the rolling thunder into the powerslam by Orton. I'm fine with Christian winning, I wouldn't have minded any of them to be honest. But the match at Summerslam should be really good. I don't think Christian will win, but it's nice to see him get another shot.

Also was pretty intrigued with the DIVAs stuff, I'm actually very interested in where the division is going right now. It helps that you have a character as champion who's pretty compelling. You knew a heel turn for Layla was going to come at some point, and I'm looking forward to seeing where the Layla/AJ pairing goes from here.

Punk/Fandango was a really great match too, and the stuff with Sandow/Rhodes has me interested also,and...they should get Alex Riley on commentary more often! It's refreshing to hear a commentator not focused on insulting someone, making incredibly lame jokes or bickering with the other commentator. He was very impartial, and sounded good to me. Overall, really good show, I'm looking forward to Summerslam.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I was pretty sure RVD would be getting the WHC match at Summerslam, I am stoked for Christian, but it is doubtful he will win. Unless they are plannning on a Sandow/Christian angle? Imagine the promos!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really great smackdown tbh, didnt skip much of the episode, great wrestling (triple threat/punk vs. fandango), nice segments, overall good


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ScottishLuchador said:


> I was pretty sure RVD would be getting the WHC match at Summerslam, I am stoked for Christian, but it is doubtful he will win. Unless they are plannning on a Sandow/Christian angle? Imagine the promos!


Thinking Christian will win, only because I have no clue who Sandow will cash in on.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I felt like besides Orton vs. RVD vs. Christian, Smackdown was just going through the motions. That's understandable since half the roster was on tour overseas.

Del Rio's opening segment was good. I think that he's finally settling into his heel character. Ricardo ended up becoming a distraction more than helping him and his suspension allowed all of the attention to be focused on him.

Why is Riley a commentator now? Is he injured? Even though it seemed like he is trying to make it work, he's not very good at commentating. The problem is that he's not engaging to listen to and tends to drift a bit. This is an experiment that is likely doomed for failure and there are other commentators (William Regal immediately comes to mind), that would work better as a fill in for JBL. 

With Orton vs. RVD vs. Christian was a good match. However, it seemed short and that ruined it from being a great match since it came across as heavily edited. It was supposed to be a taped 20 minute match, and only about 8 minutes were shown. Where was the rest of it? If these men had a full 20 minute match, it would have been great.

Christian isn't likely to win unless for some reason Del Rio can't compete or Sandow is scheduled to cash in at SummerSlam or the next Smackdown. The purpose of this feud is mostly to position Christian as a major player on Smackdown and that can only help him moving forward. He wasn't going to get a huge amount of time on Raw with The Shield, The Wyatt Family, Cena, Bryan, Ryback, Henry, soon to be Orton etc. all taking up blocks of time. He can do a lot on Smackdown.

That being said, there's history between Del Rio and Christian and this is a case where it shouldn't be forgotten. Del Rio should make it personal for Christian to set up this match.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Smackdown conitnues its awesome streak for this summer.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I do hope that they somehow fabricate some kind of valid reasoning behind Layla's turn. If they can I'm all for it (as I prefer her heel over her face) but it really HAS to make sense, or I won't be able to get into it..


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Any Shield tonight?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the main event. Awesome match and a ★★★¾. Punk vs Fandango was also good. Don't care about anything else.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> Wow, imo Fandango/Punk was surprisingly a very good TV match.


How is that a surprise? CM Punk is unquestionably a top 5 worker and Fandango is also good. I think they get along well backstage so Punk wanted to make him look good, that's why he got so much offense in. He even hit the Falcon Arrow which I hadn't seen him use it since his NXT/Johnny Curtis days when he used it as a finisher. Great finish to that match.

The most noteworthy thing about this episode imo is Alex Riley actually being quite good at commentary. Saying he drifts a bit while at the same time praising Regal's commentary has got to be a joke, right? I think with some work Riley could become a really good play-by-play guy. His voice is good and he has natural charisma and great inflection that shine through his voice. Very entertaining.

Layla's turn was done in such a awkward way I don't even know what to think about it. Seems like the mixed tag idea has been nixed for good with this recent developments and Big E and AJ being separated.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed this week's Smackdown here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-822013.html

Overall thoughts: I thought it was a good show, mostly due to Punk/Fandango and the three way. While the diva's match wasn't great, at least something happened and everything on this show was built up. Definitely check out the main if nothing else!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the main event. Awesome match and a ★★★¾. Punk vs Fandango was also good. Don't care about anything else.


***3/4 ? Gotta give a watch.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is AJ Lee turning the Divas against Kaitlyn? It appears managemant might get rid of her!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That triple threat was just sick.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LMAO! Layla looks like she won the jackpot.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Rolling thunder into that powerslam was awesome.

Also, Layla's heel turn was odd, but she plays it well. 








That smirk.

Hope she brings the Facelift finisher back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEKZmSe1xY0


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT TRIPLE THREAT :mark:

DAT CHRISTIAN PINNING ORTON :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the best Del Rio has ever been on the mic. I thought his opening promo was decent, but he did a great job as a heel on this week's Smackdown.

That triple threat match was a damn good match. At its best, it could be one of WWE's MOTY contenders, but I'm not sure I would rate it that high yet. That Rolling Thunder reversed into a powerslam was awesome.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched Punk/Fandango and Christian/RVD/Orton, and I gotta say, Punk/Fandango shocked me. Wasn't expecting it to be as great as it was, but I'd call it MOTN... by a very small margin though, because the triple threat main event was actually almost just as great. Favorite part of the match was Orton countering RVD's rolling thunder. I don't remember if they ever did that in any of their previous matches, but that was a cool spot. Christian also getting the win (pinning Orton), really felt big. I'd give both matches ***1/2.

Also watched Rhodes promo and thought it was good. It's nice he finally went into a bit of detail as to why he snapped on Sandow. I still think they should've held off on him turning on him for a couple of weeks after MITB at the very least, because at the end of the day it was that that made him snap, and not the whole "looking down" on him. However that being said, they addressed it and I'll accept it. The Sandow attack on Rhodes was very well done, looked vicious, and they're finally giving people a reason to boo Sandow. He was the aggressor for once in this feud and not the victim.

Rest of the show I haven't watched yet.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton and RVD have done that Rolling Thunder/Powerslam spot before in their stretcher match from One Night Stand 2007. It still looked awesome this time around.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton and RVD have done that Rolling Thunder/Powerslam spot before in their stretcher match from One Night Stand 2007. It still looked awesome this time around.


Ah, don't even know if I ever watched that one. 

Really liked their Armageddon 2003 match though and that's the one I remember the most. Actually, come to think of it, that's the only one I really remember.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So new Laycool.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They should be called LayJ


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Great show. It was good to see Rhodes getting some mic time to explain why he's doing this to Damien Sandow. Punk/Fandango was a great TV match and Fandango looked good. RVD/Orton/Christian was a fantastic match and that spot with Orton reversing the Rolling Thunder into a powerslam was awesome. Fast paced match with lots of nice spots. Great main-event. And that attack from Del Rio at the end was fine. He got some loud "You suck" chants.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

izzie said:


> Rolling thunder into that powerslam was awesome.
> 
> Also, Layla's heel turn was odd, but she plays it well.
> 
> ...


Diamond Dust? Didn't know she used it. Very nice.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Layla Looked Seductive on Smackdown


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Layla was so hot tonight ooh those bitchy eyes. Really wanted rvd vs del rio but Christian isnt too bad. Why wasnt Sheamus in that match though? They have completly dropped the ball on him and then out of nowhere he will be a maineventer again. WWE booking fpalm Pretty good show but it missed a Sandow promo and more Ziggler.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Arcade said:


> This is the best Del Rio has ever been on the mic. I thought his opening promo was decent, but he did a great job as a heel on this week's Smackdown.
> 
> That triple threat match was a damn good match. At its best, it could be one of WWE's MOTY contenders, but I'm not sure I would rate it that high yet. That Rolling Thunder reversed into a powerslam was awesome.


I wouldnt say he was good tonight. He botched several words but he has without a doubt improved ALOT since he turned heel again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

jarrelka said:


> I wouldnt say he was good tonight. He botched several words but he has without a doubt improved ALOT since he turned heel again.


He is from Mexico, so it makes since that his English isn't absolutely perfect.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Fandango Punk was nice
But that triple threat was just awesome


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder if AJ now gonna try chicks after all the failed attempts to get a guy, this gonna be really hot.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That rolling thunder into a powerslam was beautiful. Completely caught me by surprise.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed this week's Smackdown here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-822013.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: I thought it was a good show, mostly due to Punk/Fandango and the three way. While the diva's match wasn't great, at least something happened and everything on this show was built up. Definitely check out the main if nothing else!


Simple reason why RVD didn't win... he JUST got back from TNA where he was jobbing to Kenny King. Putting him into a match for the second most prestigious title in the business would not be smart. 

When Christian came back, he was put on a the #3 show for a couple of years. RVD has has two #1 contender shots so far, which is about right where he should be. If he keeps performing well and doesn't cause a ruckus backstage, he'll get his shot sometime in 2014. 

Although I'm really hoping for a Christian win at SS and a rematch of the 3-way from Smackdown at Night of Champions. If Orton is the WWE Champion by then, replace him with Del Rio and you won't lose anything except some star power.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

AJ looking fine with dem pigtails, hopefully her and Layla will now become a lesbian couple and WWE can leave the PG Era


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Overall a decent Smackdown with a couple of stand out moments in the Rhodes promo and the awesome main event. I'm excited to see Christian in a WHC match on PPV again. The three main event style matches at SS are very appealing.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd like to see a triple-threat match with RVD in it. AdR/Christian/RVD. AdR/Christian doesn't do much for me.










GOAT SPOT. :jericho


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Randall not carrying that briefcase around with him lately it seems


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Love how AJ looks no different in that SummerSlam promo video, she's still the hottest diva in WWE right now though


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

triple threat was great, surprised they didn't go with rvd because he is quite hot now


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio retains at Summerslam, end of story!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought the triple threat match was very good, I also enjoyed the Punk/Fandango match, Alex Riley being on commentary was a little weird, but I actually thought he done quite well.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tuning in for the Smackdown ft Damien Sandow show.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, Smackdown had the intro AND pyro this week. Me mucho gusto.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they already put the Wyatt Family in the Smackdown Intro. That was fast


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

They open with Del Rio and then wonder why the ratings are down fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

for some reason, i am happy alex riley is being used in some way


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hope to see Alex Riley on the commentary team permanently, i like him in this new position


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Are wwe trying to make Vickie a face?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vickie is smokin'!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I miss JBL, the sole voice of reason


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

There is so much unfortunate facial hair in that ring right now. That chinstrap is killing me.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you were protector of the case Alex Riley, at least you would be featured on a show people in your own country actually watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Are wwe trying to make Vickie a face?


It certainly seems that way.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> If you were protector of the case Alex Riley, at least you would be featured on a show people in your own country actually watch.












Is that Alex Riley on commentary? I didn't even recognize him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

These roll ups are so stupid when done so early, how could Swagger not have kicked out of that when not being weakened enough? Sucks Cesaro and Swagger had to tour for a bit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Are wwe trying to make Vickie a face?


nah.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Is that Alex Riley on commentary? I didn't even recognize him.


Not surprising that you didn't recognize him sitting there looking like a second rate Matt Striker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sandow gave you a chance, Cody and you done fucked up.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm seeing way too much ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The stripper lights.
DAT ASS. Ass for days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, that's Alex Riley? Thought it was The Miz. lol good for him tbh.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The stripper lights.
> DAT ASS. Ass for days.



Ass _and_ titties.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Big E. Langston. Man that dude has cheeks for weeks...Dat Ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that wasn't subtle at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Asenath said:


> Ass _and_ titties.


And thighs.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brad Maddox to save the segment!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes Summer Rae!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

The editing on smackdown is getting worse every week


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Brad Maddox to save the segment!


Rio was actually good in that seg, but shit, wish he could get the words out better.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonder who is going to win this one.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Calling it now. Vickie and ADR will be the new couple


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait...wait..I still stuck on they might do a girl on girl storyline


..what's happening now?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNDAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry but who is editing this show? Did all of the good editors go on vacation this week?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT'SSSSSSSSSSSS CLOOOOOOOOOOOOBERRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIING TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME

'Best in the World, Cult of Personality!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> The editing on smackdown is getting worse every week


they desperately need to do a Super Smackdown soon


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I swear someone tried to take a shot at Fandango in the crowd.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The same weight? Is Alex Riley blind? Fandango has at least 15 pounds of muscle on Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao RVD sounds like he came straight out of a comic book.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

One of a kind! Hey, Hey, Hey!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alex Riley has not been impressive on color commentary


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ in pigtails :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

A.J. Trying to pull Kaitlyn's weave out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla's roots. :no:

A mess. A fucking mess. Just get a curly weave and call it a day. 

At least they're acknowledging that Layla's a perv.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That black widow submission is SERIOUS!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla, forever being that thirsty sidekick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ got dat good good. Sorry Kaitlyn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Layla and AJ skipping together...amazing :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh...ok..AJ..now hooking up wuth Layla...and suddenly I am ok with that


*pointless heel turn*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Another ECW package?

Ugh. When are they going to get around to releasing all that SMW tape?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

seems like every time I turn around, Kaitlyn is tapping to the Black Widow


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ is baaaaaaaaaaaaaad. Nice Black Widow


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought Layla wants the Divas Championship for herself. WTF is this mess?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> seems like every time I turn around, Kaitlyn is tapping AJ's ass,


There you go. Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I missing something, but wouldn't a better counter to the Black Widow just be to throw yourself on your back, and land into AJ's midsection?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the best Diva's feud in years.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Laycool V2

LayJay?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweet pop for Christian.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sweet pop for Christian.


Well I guess if you're using piped in cheers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao RVD knew he fucked Orton up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

thats was fun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that was a good match. Surprised Christian won (didn't read the spoilers).


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

What a great triple-threat match. Possibly, the second best television match this year. Definitely top three, for sure.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, the crowd looked disappointed when Christian won the match. They really wanted RVD to win the match.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That was just a pathetic attempt at turning someone heel, just stand in front of her and say no and have a crazy smurk on your face....


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ its also stupid because Layla has repeatedly has been obsessed with getting the butterfly back. Unless this a ploy from Lalya to get a chance the butterfly back. Than its beyond stupid to pair her with Aj Lee as a Laycool ripoff.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1BdrJz7CpI

BackStage Fallout: Christian, AJ Lee, & Layla


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe Kaitlyn will be silent, job, and then be written out to be cut...........so that creative can push the reality stars, Santina, Mae Young and JoJo! Kharma is not coming back, Sara Del Rey is not going to wrestle in WWE, and Paige isn't coming! KAITLYN CAN GET STONED FOR ALL I CARE! My rant is not with you, it's with management. Who will AJ feud with then? Is Stephanie feuding with AJ Lee? No Diva will break or reverse the Black Widow! Only men can squash her now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Well, the crowd looked disappointed when Christian won the match. They really wanted RVD to win the match.


I could tell that they wanted RVD to win but they will get over it, he will probably get a WHC Title Match soon anyways when they need him involved in a big match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

was Alex Riley or someone else on commentary. Just watch the video WWE has up for Punk vs Fandango and its someone else and Cole. I'm assuming it was A Ry but im not a voice expert.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> was Alex Riley or someone else on commentary. Just watch the video WWE has up for Punk vs Fandango and its someone else and Cole. I'm assuming it was A Ry but im not a voice expert.


Yep, that was Riley.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1BdrJz7CpI
> 
> BackStage Fallout: Christian, AJ Lee, & Layla


I do love AJ's love for that championship belt. And the whole "New Jersey's better" lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If Kaitlyn has a rematch for the title in New Jersey, will she get cheered against Kaitlyn?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its the first time I've seen Big E's entrance. I like it.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a mixed bag of a show for me, with a few fairly average match ups that felt more like filler and a couple of enjoyable ones, including the terrific main event. My highlights were CM Punk versus Fandango and (take a wild guess) the Triple Threat.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good SD. Fandango vs. Punk was good, and the ME triple threat was awesome. And as usual, ADR had a very entertaining opening promo and him attacking Christian after the match (after Orton and RVD shook hands with Christian) is a great heel move.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Damn, that was a good match. Surprised Christian won (didn't read the spoilers).


Same here.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Vickie is smokin'!


As usual. 

There's a reason why she is called the Queen Diva.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Somebody threw something at RVD right as he was walking under the titontron on his way out to the match. Assholes.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Was the commentary for this done in a studio and not in the arena live? Quality of their voices seems way too good. Something like they used to do for Velocity sometimes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

123bigdave said:


> Was the commentary for this done in a studio and not in the arena live? Quality of their voices seems way too good. Something like they used to do for Velocity sometimes.


The spoilers mentioned that there wasn't any commentary done during the RVD vs. Christian vs. Orton match. So it had to be added in later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The G.O.A.T said:


> As usual.
> 
> There's a reason why she is called the Queen Diva.


Yeah, because much like the queen bee, she's the biggest one.....


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

So why is Big E not with AJ now?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10032719.shtml



> Friday's WWE Smackdown averaged 2.746 million viewers, up from the 2.65 million viewers the previous week, according to Zap2It.com.


another gain in viewership (2nd week in a row) for the Blue Brand


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10032719.shtml
> 
> another gain in viewership (2nd week in a row) for the Blue Brand


I'm not that surprised since viewers wanted to see the triple threat and Del Rio's attack on Christian. If they let the Del Rio/Christian feud unfold (doesn't need to be for the title but a main focus on Smackdown) and then fill in with other storylines utilizing top talent, it will draw in viewers.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_72504.shtml#.UgAsM5X3CL0



> WWE's Smackdown brand is officially out of the Early Summer doldrums, as Friday's episode scored the highest rating of the post-WrestleMania Season.
> 
> Smackdown on Friday, August 2 scored a 1.99 rating, up four percent from a 1.92 rating last week. Smackdown has improved dramatically over the past month:
> 
> ...


little breakdown since Early July


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

From 1.69 to 1.99. Great stuff.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The triple threat was great. Good to see Christian get some spotlight in the World Title picture, he's obviously losing and it's just a filler feud but it's better than seeing Christian in IC Title match or something.

Maybe they could do Orton/RVD at Summerslam too. Neither guy has a match on the card and it would likely be a good match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, because much like the queen bee, she's the biggest one.....


:lmao :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I was pulling for a good rating.


----------

